# Exhaust too quiet, any help?



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Gents, got a question. Something doesn't seem right with this whole picture. I have a '06 GTO with a automatic transmission, I did a Livernois stage 1 cam and heads, a K&N filter, JBA short headers with normal cats (gotta love Commifornia) with straight pipes, I got rid of the stock resonator and mufflers. Yet it's still quiet and it's puzzling me. The other kid I know has a manual transmission car with a flowmaster muffler setup (he can't remember which) and a Vararam intake, that's it and it's louder than my car. Something's not adding up, or I'm going deaf or something. Any suggestions to make it louder? I still have the stock piping and it's full length, and I'm close to setting it side exit or dropping the pipes in front of the axle to get it louder. I'm 85% deaf in my left ear which I chalked up to being the cause, however a few buddies said it does sound quiet. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You might want to get that right ear checked. Your buddies may be deaf too.


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Get spintech!


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, and yes I'm extremely deaf however it was confirmed from a neighbor that yes, it's loud and obnoxious. So I guess hearing aids is the next step!


----------

